# Windows 10 freezing at startup



## Contorted (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay, I have been troubleshooting this issue for some time. Originally I was unable to even get windows to boot, but I could access my bios. So I did a fresh install of windows 10, deleting all my drive partitions and everything. This worked at first. Everything was fine until the windows updates and driver updates installed and told me to restart. After that restart, it freezes at random intervals every single time. Sometimes I make it to the login screen before it freezes, sometimes I don't. I'm still able to log into safe mode just fine.



Things I've tried:

Disabled Fast Startup

Disabled All startup programs 

Multiple fresh install attempts (same thing happens every time)



I'm out of ideas and quite frustrated at this point. Please help



The laptop is an Alienware 17 r2.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. I suspect your problem is either a driver or a service running in normal mode that is not running in safe mode
3. When you reply I will advise you further on a clean boot situation

Please reply answering the following questions
1. What AV and Firewall
2. What OS originally was that 10 or was 10 an upgrade to the Alienware from 7 or 8.1
3. Which drivers have you installed from Dell
http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk...port/product/alienware-17-r2/drivers/advanced
the chipset driver is the first to be installed and is vital
4. Go to that link and if you have installed from there please tell me which you have and which you have not
5. Were there any problems before windows 10 upgrade if that was the case - with the operation of the previous system


----------



## Contorted (Apr 8, 2016)

Its difficult for me to get this information, as im freezing at different times. Mostly it freezes before I have a chance to log in.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not understand


> I'm still able to log into safe mode just fine.


and I presumed you know whether it was upgraded or not and if so from which OS
and also which firewall and AV you have


----------



## ComputerTechMan (Apr 5, 2016)

I think Macboatmaster has this under control but do you remember the specs for you computer or have access to them taking to account you can barely get into it as it is.


----------



## Contorted (Apr 8, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> I do not understand
> 
> and I presumed you know whether it was upgraded or not and if so from which OS
> and also which firewall and AV you have


Ah, I dont have any AV yet as its a fresh install. The firewall is just windows firewall.

You did point me to one major problem. I thought I had installed those drivers but once I got into safe mode I can see that right off the bat that my processor is running a driver dated 2009. Version 10.0.10586.0, when dell says the newest one was 10.0.20


----------



## Contorted (Apr 8, 2016)

Im going to do a fresh install and make sure that every driver is right this time. I will get back to yall and let you know how it goes. Thanks for the help so far, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Contorted (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay I did a fresh install, updated every driver I could and did the windows update. Its no longer random when it freezes, but it still freezes about 5 seconds after logging in. Before the restart it was logged in perfectly for over an hour while I downloaded drivers and stuff.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you wish me to try and help please do not keep doing this


> Multiple fresh install attempts (same thing happens every time)


clearly it is NOT the solution as you have now done another clean install since you asked for help
I did say


> When you reply I will advise you further on a clean boot situation


Also please answer the questions


> 2. What OS originally was that 10 or was 10 an upgrade to the Alienware from 7 or 8.1





> Were there any problems before windows 10 upgrade if that was the case - with the operation of the previous system


If you wish my help you must follow my advice as making attempts to solve this yourself will only make it more difficult as I will not know what state we are at


----------



## JohnMcDaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

Yup i can also say that having a wired connection is faster than wireless i guess. By the way is the wireless adapter that you are using is it an N150 or N300 speed?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Yup i can also say that having a wired connection is faster than wireless i guess


Have I missed something, with respect I have seen no mention of speed issues and I certainly cannot relate the posted problem to any issue connected with if the adapter is 150 Mbps or 300


----------

